# The propriety of humour



## satz (Oct 26, 2005)

Dear Friends,

I am curious to hear the opinions of those on the board as well as those who know what the puritans themselves thought of this.

I have heard some christians claim that Ephesians 5:4 should be interpreted as forbidding all joking for christians.

Ephesians 5:4 Neither filthiness, nor foolish talking, nor jesting, which are not convenient: but rather giving of thanks.


Just from reading the posts on this board i assume that the majority of members, whilst holding to the scriptural command to be sober, do not hold to such a strict application of Ephesians 5. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark,

It's "Sandwich" time!

http://www.sacredsandwich.com/front.htm 

Jovially,

Robin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2005)

Laughter and a sense of humor, I believe, is a gift of God. Without it what a dreary place the world would be. But, like any gift of God, it can be abused. There is a time and place for everything, including "a time to weep and a time to laugh" (Ecc. 3.4). There is a foolish way to rejoice and make merry and there is a proper way to rejoice and make merry -- all depends on the motivation, context and aim to glorify God in all that we do. 

Matthew Henry on Eph. 5.4:



> Neither filthiness (v. 4), by which may be understood all wanton and unseemly gestures and behaviour; nor foolish talking, obscene and lewd discourse, or, more generally, such vain discourse as betrays much folly and indiscretion, and is far from edifying the hearers; nor jesting. The Greek word eutrapelia is the same which Aristotle, in his Ethics, makes a virtue: pleasantness of conversation. And there is no doubt an innocent and inoffensive jesting, which we cannot suppose the apostle here forbids. Some understand him of such scurrilous and abusive reflections as tend to expose others and to make them appear ridiculous. This is bad enough: but the context seems to restrain it to such pleasantry of discourse as is filthy and obscene, which he may also design by that corrupt, or putrid and rotten, communication that he speaks of, ch. iv. 29. Of these things he says, They are not convenient. Indeed there is more than inconvenience, even a great deal of mischief, in them. They are so far from being profitable that they pollute and poison the hearers. But the meaning is, Those things do not become Christians, and are very unsuitable to their profession and character. Christians are allowed to be cheerful and pleasant; but they must be merry and wise. The apostle adds, But rather giving of thanks: so far let the Christian's way of mirth be from that of obscene and profane wit, that he may delight his mind, and make himself cheerful, by a grateful remembrance of God's goodness and mercy to him, and by blessing and praising him on account of these. Note, 1. We should take all occasions to render thanksgivings and praises to God for his kindness and favours to us. 2. A reflection on the grace and goodness of God to us, with a design to excite our thankfulness to him, is proper to refresh and delight the Christian's mind, and to make him cheerful. Dr. Hammond thinks that eucharistia may signify gracious, pious, religious discourse in general, by way of opposition to what the apostle condemns. Our cheerfulness, instead of breaking out into what is vain and sinful, and a profanation of God's name, should express itself as becomes Christians, and in what may tend to his glory. If men abounded more in good and pious expressions, they would not be so apt to utter ill and unbecoming words; for shall blessing and cursing, lewdness and thanksgivings, proceed out of the same mouth?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the Henry quote, Andrew. I needed to read that. Especially this part:
"Some understand him of such scurrilous and abusive reflections as tend to expose others and to make them appear ridiculous."


----------



## satz (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks you the replies folks.

I pretty much agree with what people have posted.

Sometimes it feels almost as if humor is like wine... a good thing, but very liable to abuse.


----------

